# My wife won't let me answer this "free bike" ad....



## mickeyc (Oct 21, 2018)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/d/free-bike/6728941114.html


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 21, 2018)

That’s funny


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 21, 2018)

Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn what you say. I'm headed out to get a free ride.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 21, 2018)

Watch out, when you get there it may be more like this!


----------



## vincev (Oct 21, 2018)

Boris would just want the seat.


----------



## Igor (Oct 21, 2018)

Bike? What bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 21, 2018)

I wouldn't say squat to her. Slap on some Aqua Velva and out the door I go! V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Oct 21, 2018)

Damn, she looks like she is 7 feet tall.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 21, 2018)

For the archives:
*Free bike (Warren) *
bicycle type: *mountain* 
frame size: *17.5 inches* 
wheel size: *26 in* 
Free bike due to divorce and if my husband sees this I don't care eat your heart out you messed it up


----------



## Aussie (Oct 22, 2018)

What a b*%#€ no wonder he left her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 23, 2018)

It's been removed, so it was either a prank or he hired Dewey, Cheatham and Howe.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 23, 2018)

PS He must have been 5'2" and operated a cab company.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 23, 2018)

go to get it, and after you load it in your truck, slap the poop out of her for the husband. us men got to stick together, we are becoming the enemy.


----------



## Santee (Oct 28, 2018)

Ha! Revenge sale.....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 29, 2018)

Yeah. my room mate tried that with me . Once.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 3, 2020)

Most of the time when you answer an ad with a pic like this you only leave with herpes. At least with this one you probably will leave with a bike too.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 3, 2020)

L@@K at the date of the OP and you'll only get herpes.


----------

